# Yoshimaster96's art (WARNING)



## Yoshimaster96 (Dec 24, 2014)

My art pages (WARNING: CONTAINS VORE)

http://yoshimaster96smwc.deviantart.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yoshimaster96/


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2015)

I got nothing with vore but yer drawing skills are neat!


----------



## yusuo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dude, not trolling but this is basically on par with what my 7 year old can do, very amateurish


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 13, 2015)

What's vore. :\ I'm scared to google it.

EDIT: got it. carniVORE....... right?


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 13, 2015)

Vore's a fetish which involves eating live ones (usually having then alive in yer stomach as well).

That's the only and shortest description I can give.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 13, 2015)

My kid from 11 made this (She used an Intuos Manga Tablet for drawing that)
(The love fairy tail) (DGPMC = her nickname)


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jan 19, 2015)

Latest drawing (pixel art):
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15510424/


----------



## viral777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> Latest drawing (pixel art):
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15510424/


 
what is the matter with you? You need some serious help man.


----------



## Yoshimaster96 (Jan 19, 2015)

viral777 said:


> what is the matter with you? You need some serious help man.


What do I need help with?


----------



## viral777 (Jan 19, 2015)

Yoshimaster96 said:


> What do I need help with?


 
furry and vore.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jan 19, 2015)

Welp thanks for the pics!!! 
Now all i need now is 6 years of therapy


----------

